# MEXICANS!!!



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

just in!

http://i.imgur.com/G2k6L.jpg


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Joe is here?


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice pick up, robusto or toro?


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

robusto


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

Great pick up, im sure these will be near impossible to find in not too long. I am thinking of getting a bundle also, would love to see a review.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

cool. but will be awhile.. gotta let them bad boys rest a bit..


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok... I got the "Let Freedom Ring" sampler from Holt's a few weeks ago and it included a cigar list as the Avion 12, but it had that label. WTH? Anyone have any info?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

AStateJB said:


> Ok... I got the "Let Freedom Ring" sampler from Holt's a few weeks ago and it included a cigar list as the Avion 12, but it had that label. WTH? Anyone have any info?


That's the tatuaje limited label. It will be used for small run limited editions and single store releases, prereleases etc. it also came on the T114s that were only available at 2 stores in march. The NHC capa especials are the 4th cigar to use the labels.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> That's the tatuaje limited label. It will be used for small run limited editions and single store editions etc. it also came on the T114s that were only available at 2 stores in march.


Ah. Gotcha. I realize using 1 band for multiple sticks saves them money, but it's confusing as hell from a consumer's standpoint! Thanks for the info, Chris. And 'grats on the pick up, Chris! :lol:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

AStateJB said:


> Ah. Gotcha. I realize using 1 band for multiple sticks saves them money, but it's confusing as hell from a consumer's standpoint! Thanks for the info, Chris. And 'grats on the pick up, Chris! :lol:


What pickup? Lol. This isn't my thread, though I did get my share of the mexicans. Smoked one the day they arrived at the shop before deciding how many to buy. Then I bought 5 more. I'll probably slowly buy more as long as they stay around though.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> What pickup? Lol. This isn't my thread, though I did get my share of the mexicans. Smoked one the day they arrived at the shop before deciding how many to buy. Then I bought 5 more. I'll probably slowly buy more as long as they stay around though.


n00b's name is, Chris too. lol


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Ah, now I get it. It also explains the laughing smiley!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> Ah, now I get it. It also explains the laughing smiley!


Indeed.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

hahaha


----------



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice pickup. Couldn't pull the trigger personally. Hope they're good


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

When you do smoke one, you will need some music for added enjoyment.

Mexican cigar


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Joe is here?


i am now :wave:


----------

